# Adem Mercenaries



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 9, 2013)

In the kingkiller chronicles by Patrick Rothfuss (The name of the wind, the wise man's fear and tba), there's a lot of talk about the adem mercenary, and the main character spends some time with them. If anyone's read the series, any ideas on what MA philosophy/style they were based off of? As far as I know there is no definitive answer, just curious what they resemble in peoples minds.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 9, 2013)

You friggin tease! I thought there was a new one coming out (finally).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 9, 2013)

Big Don said:


> You friggin tease! I thought there was a new one coming out (finally).


Nahh, if there was, there would have been a LOT of exclamation points in the title.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 9, 2013)

kempodisciple said:


> Nahh, if there was, there would have been a LOT of exclamation points in the title.



Oh, I get it, my mistake. I'll watch for !!!!!11!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 9, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Oh, I get it, my mistake. I'll watch for !!!!!11!


Exactly! when that happens, you know the book came out. And I can assure you, there will be a post with exactly that the day it comes out


----------



## clfsean (Feb 15, 2013)

Rothfuss put a quip up on his FB last week/early this week about Aurie.

As to the Adem... it's something similar to Asian, but nothing is discernable.


----------

